# thoughts on investing in the pet food/ supplies stocks...?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

just going by the number of new dog-owners in our area alone during this pandemic, I'm thinking the pet care business might not be a bad place to invest a few bucks "going forward" as they say. If I'm not already too late to the party, what's the best way to do it? comments?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

__





PAWZ | Pet Care ETF | ProShares


PAWZ invests in a range of companies that stand to potentially benefit from the proliferation of pet ownership and trends affecting how we care for our pets.




www.proshares.com


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

Interesting. Good thought Jargey. You have me looking too now.  

AlwaysLearning


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Kind of interesting.
A question to ask though is whether the total population of pets being fed pet food is increasing or are there the same number of pets but most now are finding homes rather than being housed and fed in a pet shelter?


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

IMO there are not enough shelters to account for what Jargey and others are observing. And IMO the sheltered homeless pets are likely fed/kept in the basics, whereas I see where one dog used to be enough now its two or more dogs in a family not being unusual, and they are treated to high end food, expensive vet bills, toys, clothing, doggy daycare, dog walkers and dog buggies! I think Jargey is in NFLD. Can only hope the increase in dogs he's seeing are not all provincial namesakes making large deposits in the neighbourhood.

Used to be dogs/pets were just that, now it seems they are a cutesy obligatory feature on the evening news or some child has been bitten.

Recently saw a feature on the news where a dog wandered off and got trapped in a canyon. 8 firefighters to the rescue, with the Asst. Chief saying we have to respond and gear up for a high angle rescue just as we would for a trapped human. Next news story was about seniors dying while waiting for an ambulance. I thought WTF are we doing! It used to be the picture of a firefighter on a ladder cradling a baby from a burning house. Now we see news video of them crowded around in a group giving oxygen to a cat!

PS. I understand that people love their pets. I did have cats but eventually gave them away to a good home. I have cared for a relatives dog many times and enjoyed it for short periods. I don't have any pets b/c I don't want to spend my retirement picking up after them, and all the other responsibilities that come with them.

I think Jargey is late, but not too late.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Retiredguy said:


> IMO there are not enough shelters to account for what Jargey and others are observing. And IMO the sheltered homeless pets are likely fed/kept in the basics, whereas I see where one dog used to be enough now its two or more dogs in a family not being unusual, and they are treated to high end food, expensive vet bills, toys, clothing, doggy daycare, dog walkers and dog buggies! I think Jargey is in NFLD. Can only hope the increase in dogs he's seeing are not all provincial namesakes making large deposits in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Used to be dogs/pets were just that, now it seems they are a cutesy obligatory feature on the evening news or some child has been bitten.
> 
> ...


hey RGuy.
No, hardly see a big ol' NLdog around these parts any more. Great dogs, but they drool over eveything lol.
I've had dogs ( or did they have me?) all my life. Current one might be my last...too hard saying good-bye, plus I'm getting a bit long in the tooth to give proper care & attention to a new pooch. Which brings me to another thought... Most of the new dogs I'm seeing in my 'hood are not from shelters, but ordered in from god knows where...the x-doodle breeds that seem to be so popular now.And mostly by young sheep...er, people that felt the time was right to 'get a dog' while working at home during covid.
I think some (a lot?) of them don't realize a dog is a life-long commitment - unlike babies, they never grow up & move out. I hope the dogs are looked after properly, after the novelty wears off....but I wonder...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Retiredguy said:


> PS. I understand that people love their pets.


I don't think you realize how insane some people are.
Fur-parents and their fur-babies are nuts.

I've literally had people argue that their pet is their "fur baby", and should have more rights than a human baby.
At the extreme end they're nuts, and they spend accordingly.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Money🤓


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> I don't think you realize how insane some people are.
> Fur-parents and their fur-babies are nuts.
> 
> I've literally had people argue that their pet is their "fur baby", and should have more rights than a human baby.
> At the extreme end they're nuts, and they spend accordingly.


I do and that was my point.

Added: I'm an owner in a Palm Springs strata group of 1200 and there is a group within that fits your description and I've expierenced similar to what you have. On a rabidity scale they're on par with the anti vaxser groups we're seeing.

Recently we had a special recall vote in the resort to overturn the boards dogs decision making. The dog group is a strong lobby in the resort. The excess being given to dog owners and the less restrictions on dogs being lobbied for are a reason we are considering selling.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My 21yo kid is heavy into a vegetarian food co that I think will end up being a dog food stock. The tattooed chef.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Pet rescue agencies cannot afford the same excesses as individual owners so I would anticipate a leveling off on pet company stocks. I hold Premium Brands.


----------

